# Special Medic Coming To EMS Expo



## mfrjason (Mar 19, 2007)

I dont know if any of you know this or not,but if you remember the TV show "Emergency",you will also remember Medic John Gage played by Randolph Mantooth. He will be coming to the EMS Expo which is Grand Rapids Michigan,He will be talking about paramedics from back then and how things have changed with the paramedics of today.


----------



## HorseHauler (Mar 19, 2007)

That is awesome, Would love to make it up there, do you know the dates?


----------



## m33kr0b (Mar 20, 2007)

I have yet to see the show(it predates me by several years). The video in my UIC class had Randolph Mantooth in it however. I will probably be attending the conference.




Josh


----------



## m33kr0b (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.emsexpo.com/

April 18-22, 2007


----------



## Jon (Mar 20, 2007)

He speaks at many EMS conventions... a local orginization is bringing him in over the summer for a fundraising dinner.

He is cool to hear... it is funny how he tells that FD's were actually using the TV Show as training.

And as for Emergency! - Netflix has at least the first 3 seasons.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 20, 2007)

Jon said:


> And as for Emergency! - Netflix has at least the first 3 seasons.


 
*Note to self: Must get Netflix account ASAP!!*


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 20, 2007)

AWSOME!!! IJUST LOVE THAT MAN!! :wub:


----------



## Stevo (Mar 21, 2007)

It's funny how televisionland can elevate concepts into the public arena isn't it? Johnny & Roy's timing was, if anything else, quite the cataylist for ems at the time

now we have so many shows i've lost count. many of them are reality shows where the actual incident is being televised. 

but i'm a tad unsure that they will create a youthful following of hero worshipers like J&R did.  In fact, i'd somewhat side on them being detrimental to the overall concept of public service as a whole

~S~


----------



## mfrjason (Mar 26, 2007)

Id love to be able to meet him in person,he is one reason why I went into EMS work.


----------



## Alexakat (Mar 29, 2007)

mfrjason said:


> I dont know if any of you know this or not,but if you remember the TV show "Emergency",you will also remember Medic John Gage played by Randolph Mantooth. He will be coming to the EMS Expo which is Grand Rapids Michigan,He will be talking about paramedics from back then and how things have changed with the paramedics of today.



He's also our keynote speaker for our EMS symposium in Suffolk, Virginia.  Emergency! is before my time as well, but he should be interesting nonetheless!


http://www.nsvrs.org/symposium/index.html


----------



## mfrjason (Mar 29, 2007)

If I had the money or the backing I would go to the expo,not only to listen to him speak but also to get the credits I need to re-license,im due for renewal in July.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 30, 2007)

So was he actually a medic or did he just play one on TV?


----------



## Summit (Mar 30, 2007)

The  talk he gave at EMSAC 06 convention was alirght... probably would have meant more if I was a huge Emergency! fan... but it was way too much "rah rah ems! i love oyu guys!"


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 30, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> So was he actually a medic or did he just play one on TV?




Both actors went through a modified EMT.. Paramedic (sort of ) class in the mid 70's to understand the terminology and use of equipment. Remember basic was only about 80 hours then.. but, I do respect them enough to learn that much. Of course Jim Page was one of the technical advisors to assist.. 

R/r 911


----------



## Jon (Mar 31, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Both actors went through a modified EMT.. Paramedic (sort of ) class in the mid 70's to understand the terminology and use of equipment. Remember basic was only about 80 hours then.. but, I do respect them enough to learn that much. Of course Jim Page was one of the technical advisors to assist..
> 
> R/r 911


I thought Medic and Basic were the same thing back then.... and the course was shorter than today's EMT-B class.


----------



## mfrjason (Apr 4, 2007)

Jon said:


> I thought Medic and Basic were the same thing back then.... and the course was shorter than today's EMT-B class.



Back then I believe basics couldnt do what medics could


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 5, 2007)

If you happen to see the original piloy Roy met Johnny at a basic class and suggested this new "program" called paramedics, above their basic class. 

Ironic LA has not aggressed much further..


R/r 911


----------



## Guardian (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm someone who knows the show well and as I remember, they went right to paramedic.  There was no emt-basic class.  In fact, I don't think emt-basic was even mentioned until the third or forth season when they went on vacation out in the country and saved a guy.  The sheriff of that little town then asked about what he could do to start an ems program and j&r suggested the emt-basic class.  I feel like such a nerd for even knowing this :sad:


----------



## mfrjason (Apr 9, 2007)

ur an emergency nerd,god knows there is plenty of us out there lol.


----------

